# ODB light



## chimichanga (Feb 7, 2015)

*OBD light*

Came on at 15,000 miles.

Dealer said it needs a new sensor.

I was told that it "could be months"
"It's only on the assembly line"

I raised heck with the GM of the dealership.

Came FedEx in two days.



Chimi


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

There are 9 sensors in the exhaust system alone. I am currently back at the dealer for my second particulate matter sensor.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

chimichanga said:


> Came on at 15,000 miles.
> 
> Dealer said it needs a new sensor.
> 
> ...


What was the code?


----------



## chimichanga (Feb 7, 2015)

I didn't ask the dealer
they didn't disclose.

they had it for a three weeks, gave me a tiny yugo as a rental. 'Cant' upgrade, we are out of midsize' 
when I asked after realizing that I may have the rental for 'months'

went back to get stuff out of the car, saw it parked in the summer sun (AZ) and started questioning. made it to the GM of the dealer, raised heck about keeping my car in the sun (I was garaging their rental) and then the sensor arrived in two days.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It woudl be good info for all of us here if you could ask the dealer for the code and the replacement part number. I think someone is keeping track of the codes/solutions in another thread.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> There are 9 sensors in the exhaust system alone. I am currently back at the dealer for my second particulate matter sensor.


I feel bad for you, you've had the worst luck!


----------



## chimichanga (Feb 7, 2015)

will do.

thank you for the forum


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I feel bad for you, you've had the worst luck!


Thanks, I am trying to keep a positive attitude about it. Its been there for over two weeks. They are not even looking at the fuel leak problem until they change the sensor and clear the code. Even though there is no possible way the two are related. I think if the car breaks again I will have to cut my loses and trade it in. I have had lots of goods GM cars in the past. I guess if you buy enough of them you will eventually get a lemon. My silverado is awesome. Especially in the NJ winter. I wouldnt be driving the cruze much this time of year anyway.


----------

